# okay guy russia



## Cafallemy (Nov 22, 2011)

Sometimes at night is blind that the sighted can not see during the day.


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 22, 2011)

In Soviet Russia...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 22, 2011)

The moon sees you.


----------



## pbrme (Nov 22, 2011)

That's an oximoron


----------

